# Who is the REAL enemy of this country? #204



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The country is being divided by race. Are we going to fall for it or will we finally come together as We the People and fight the REAL enemy?

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-08-18T22_30_38-07_00


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yay. Another one. Well done guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

E pluribus unum - Out of many one.

We are all Americans, race should have nothing to do with it. What happened to the Melting Pot?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> E pluribus unum - Out of many one.
> 
> We are all Americans, race should have nothing to do with it. *What happened to the Melting Pot?*


Barry Sotero and the Democrats peed in the pot for 8 years. Then for 3 1/2 more years, the D-s shit and peed in the melting pot, and now they got it boiling over.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Dear Sas and Denton,

You asked:
“If you take the vaccine and I don’t how am I harming you?”

Let me explain. 

Herd immunity 

If everyone has immunity a disease cannot spread and, more importantly, will be a lot less likely to mutate. The virus needs a host. Inside that host it replicates and has a chance to mutate. 
The fewer hosts, the less likely a mutation will occur which will get around the herd immunity (effectively a new disease).
So if you don’t have immunity (notice I didn’t say vaccine) then you are a potential host for the virus. 
If everyone has immunity the disease dies out. 
The language that is being used is the key. The powers that be are not talking about having immunity. They are talking about a vaccine. The vaccine should be producing immunity. So why are we not talking about IMMUNITY CERTIFICATES??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Dear Sas and Denton,
> 
> You asked:
> "If you take the vaccine and I don't how am I harming you?"
> ...


We understand the concept of herd immunity. The question is, how am I endangering you if you are immune?

"Herd immunity" through Gates' vaccine and tracking through his system. Herd, as in cattle.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> We understand the concept of herd immunity. The question is, how am I endangering you if you are immune?
> 
> "Herd immunity" through Gates' vaccine and tracking through his system. Herd, as in cattle.


Ok.

I'm immune to the virus. Let's call it Virus A. 
You're not immune. You catch Virus A but you also have Virus B which does you no harm at all. 
Virus A looks at Virus B and thinks "Cool, that other virus can spread further because it can last longer on surfaces because its outer shell is able to resist drying out for longer".
Virus A swaps genetic material with Virus B and becomes Virus C. 
I have no immunity to Virus C so it infects me and we have Pandemic 2: the return of the Viri.

The Herd Immunity works because there is such a little, diffuse number of people who are not immune that chance works in your favour.

Again I don't care if you have a vaccine or not. I care whether you are immune. If that's by vaccine or by catching a virus with a 99.9% survival rate (under 70s), I care not.

The question is not if we should all get a vaccine it should be how many of us are immune.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm not an anti-vaxxer. As a matter of fact, I'm needing to get my tetanus shot, soon. I'm against this vax for reasons outlined in earlier shows. 
There is evidence that the vax will be detrimental to those who most need protection from this bioweapon.

Meanwhile, we read this and wonder why this safe drug isn't OTC:
https://fellowshipoftheminds.com/hy...population-of-43m-has-only-15-covid-19-deaths


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> I'm not an anti-vaxxer. As a matter of fact, I'm needing to get my tetanus shot, soon. I'm against this vax for reasons outlined in earlier shows.
> There is evidence that the vax will be detrimental to those who most need protection from this bioweapon.
> 
> Meanwhile, we read this and wonder why this safe drug isn't OTC:
> https://fellowshipoftheminds.com/hy...population-of-43m-has-only-15-covid-19-deaths


I know you're not an antivaxxer.

My point is the narrative being pushed is the vaccine when it should be about immunity. No one is keen to test the population for immunity levels. Maybe if they did they'd realise they need not spend billions on something that's not needed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

But, there is real money to be made from vaccines; especially when the world has been told to be terrified of this virus. The money-scenario is the most inncoent of them. The worst is depopulation. 
If "they" were really concerned with lives, hydroxychloroquine would be OTC or at least prescribed as a prophylactic. Seems "they" are working an agenda. That a safe drug is not allowed to be prescribed tells all that needs to be known regarding the benevolence of the establishment-controlled agencies.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A petition to sign, and the content is worth a read:

https://www.petition2congress.com/ctas/release-hydroxychloroquine-to-americans


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> A petition to sign, and the content is worth a read:
> 
> https://www.petition2congress.com/ctas/release-hydroxychloroquine-to-americans


I'm just gong to throw out a dumb question here but what the hey..

So how do we know if signing this petition....is actually presented to our representatives? But that's almost beside the point. The real question would be how do we know those representatives actually do anything with that information????


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I'm just gong to throw out a dumb question here but what the hey..
> 
> So how do we know if signing this petition....is actually presented to our representatives? But that's almost beside the point. The real question would be how do we know those representatives actually do anything with that information????


Beats me. Sign a petition and maybe it'll be presented and will do good. On the other hand, don't sign and don't take the chance of making a difference. Other than that, I don't know what to say. :vs_worry:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I'm just gong to throw out a dumb question here but what the hey..
> 
> So how do we know if signing this petition....is actually presented to our representatives? But that's almost beside the point. The real question would be how do we know those representatives actually do anything with that information????





Denton said:


> Beats me. Sign a petition and maybe it'll be presented and will do good. On the other hand, don't sign and don't take the chance of making a difference. Other than that, I don't know what to say. :vs_worry:


Appears to me that if you break windows, burn buildings, yell at the police and take over city blocks, you will get the attention of the powers to be before some petty petition. Just sayin'


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> The country is being divided by race. Are we going to fall for it or will we finally come together as We the People and fight the REAL enemy?
> 
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-08-18T22_30_38-07_00


Easy answer. Both political parties and the media.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> Beats me. Sign a petition and maybe it'll be presented and will do good. On the other hand, don't sign and don't take the chance of making a difference. Other than that, I don't know what to say. :vs_worry:


I've signed an online petition before with the intent of 'making a difference' and may have even sent my state representatives emails about a bill in the past. And in response, I'd gotten 'canned spam' in return and had unwittingly opened myself to a constant barrage of it about every little thing 'they're doing for the good of the people'. Mind you, those reps are/were Patty Murray, Adam Smith and Maria Cantwell.....all Dimwits.

IIRC, it had to do with recreational gold dredging in this states rivers VS 'saving the salmon habitat'. If you don't know what a dredge is....it kinda works like a vacuum with a hose the operator uses to suck up the dirt, gravel, gold and other debris off the floor bottom of the river around rocks and bedrock that trap it. The debris & water is then deposited into a sluice box (long narrow 'trays' with slats that are set over a 'carpet or miners moss') that trap the gold & other heavier materials, while the larger stones & lighter weight silt is flushed over the top of those slats and back into the river. Scientists or whoever specialists have done their research for years and have said recreational dredging actually helps the salmon spawning beds by cleaning up and redepositing the silt & 'stuff' in the rivers and it also creates pools that are great places for salmon to spawn where they aren't disrupted by other river activity.

BUT this states 'greener' environmentalists want to close it all down because they worry about how dredging moves rocks & debris from one place to another and making the river flow vulnerable or some such crap. And I would agree with that for larger corporate operations or those like that Discovery channel show 'Gold Rush' in Alaska where they use the big stuff that does tear apart and change the landscape. Anyway, this has been an issue in California as well and the people have been fighting it......but because it's a relatively small group of people that are involved in it, there's not enough to make a huge impact at the state level. Which in itself doesn't make sense. If you only have less than half a million people wanting to dredge in the state, it's not going to make much of a difference as it would if you had 10 million wanting to do it.

Anyway, back to my point.......the email responses I'd gotten back had nothing to do with the issue at hand and I just felt nobody had even read my statements, my email was deleted but my address kept in order to flood my inbox with 'vote for me because I listen to you'.........yeah, right and it's why I don't like sending emails to any government officials....whether I support them or not


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Appears to me that if you break windows, burn buildings, yell at the police and take over city blocks, you will get the attention of the powers to be before some petty petition. Just sayin'


I am not going to break windows, burn buildings, yell at the police and take over city blocks. Why??? Because I'm not an uncivilized idiot puppet, like the rest of them in this state.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

You know what I think? 

All this fake invented smoke and mirrors stuff, like the virus and the riots are going on to serve a purpose. The purpose is to keep us occupied and busy with this nonsense. Those who are creating change like the media and the liberal left with money and power will keep stretching this out, fanning the flames and then *wham* right in the midst it--maybe around the time of the election, I dunno--something much bigger is gonna happen to strip us of more of our freedom. 

I hope I'm wrong, but it's just this bad gut feeling I get.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Annie said:


> You know what I think?
> 
> All this fake invented smoke and mirrors stuff, like the virus and the riots are going on to serve a purpose. The purpose is to keep us occupied and busy with this nonsense. Those who are creating change like the media and the liberal left with money and power will keep stretching this out, fanning the flames and then *wham* right in the midst it--maybe around the time of the election, I dunno--something much bigger is gonna happen to strip us of more of our freedom.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong, but it's just this bad gut feeling I get.


yep, welcome to the jungle


----------

